# Beaglebone Black HID Driver | USB Client device



## tamos (Nov 25, 2015)

I was wondering if there was support to use the BBB as a client device connected via USB to a PC and be able to send keyboard functions. In turn acting like a HID device.

I know Linux supports via its Gadget Driver but I'm not too sure what FreeBSD would use.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2015)

Code appears to be in place from 10.0 onwards. I can't find any documentation though and I have no idea if it works or not.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/10/sys/dev/usb/gadget/


----------

